# What happens when 600V is used for a 208V motor?



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

We use Hubble pin and sleeve devices for our applications. I dont believe its possible to force one in the other... but competency when dealing with electricity is important.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

First thing to assume is melted/ fused windings. Motor shop for an overhaul, if it's even salvagable.

Did it ever turn? Or did it open the breaker? You did say the magic smoke came out. That's never good.

What size motor are we talking about? Was there a load on it?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Fire that person, no one will do it again.
For a 208 volt plug to go into a 600 volt plug they would have to do more than force it in, bend and file prongs is more than likely.


----------



## SutherLAN (Mar 28, 2017)

MikeFL said:


> First thing to assume is melted/ fused windings. Motor shop for an overhaul, if it's even salvagable.
> 
> Did it ever turn? Or did it open the breaker? You did say the magic smoke came out. That's never good.
> 
> What size motor are we talking about? Was there a load on it?



It used to turn... before it got fried... It popped the fuses for the 600V plug though and other workers report it was just a very loud hum. Can't say if it turned the motor or not - it is part of a hydraulic press, 4HP.



\\


just the cowboy said:


> Fire that person, no one will do it again.
> For a 208 volt plug to go into a 600 volt plug they would have to do more than force it in, bend and file prongs is more than likely.





If this be totally true, then a quick public service warning to replace 600V outlets when they become old. The looseness may be what allowed them to connect with their mates. Perhaps the old 600 outlet I was referring to is worn out enough that the prongs can reach (after the hammer and grip rotate force applied).


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

First the 'poof' then the 'vizzz' and the release of the sacred blue smoke to signal the termination of the idiot that committed the electrical sin!


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

SutherLAN said:


> If this be totally true, then a quick public service warning to replace 600V outlets when they become old. The looseness may be what allowed them to connect with their mates. Perhaps the old 600 outlet I was referring to is worn out enough that the prongs can reach (after the hammer and grip rotate force applied).



The prongs are made different sizes just for this reason, also the tit on the ground prong is usually in on one voltage and out on the other plus right side and left side. Look close and I bet you will find bend marks. In 40 years I have never seen anyone JUST force one in. 


Double check the voltage ratings.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> First the 'poof' then the 'vizzz' and the release of the sacred blue smoke to signal the termination of the idiot that committed the electrical sin!


Some idiots win the Darwin Award.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

just the cowboy said:


> The prongs are made different sizes just for this reason, also the tit on the ground prong is usually in on one voltage and out on the other plus right side and left side. Look close and I bet you will find bend marks. In 40 years I have never seen anyone JUST force one in.
> 
> 
> Double check the voltage ratings.


I would put money on there was a modification made to make it fit. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bird dog said:


> Some idiots win the Darwin Award.


It simply marvels me sometimes at the ones that luck out completely unscathed.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Even twist-lock is not enough... go with pin&sleeve for 480VAC// 600VAC.

Terminate trooper for a gross safety violation.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

He now qualifies for an administrative command position in the US armed forces.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

I’m curious, what configuration was the receptacle, and what was the plug?

It would have to be a twist lock receptacle because you can’t get a straight blade one above 347 volts. And even then, it would take more than just a loose receptacle to get the wrong one to just “force in”.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

There's also the question as to whether things were properly configured prior to the event. One thing about industrial facilities is you never know who's been working there over the life of the facility or what they may have done where. In desperate times people do desperate things and they don't always get back to making it right.

A picture of the cord cap and receptacle would help.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> There's also the question as to whether things were properly configured prior to the event. One thing about industrial facilities is you never know who's been working there over the life of the facility or what they may have done where. In desperate times people do desperate things and they don't always get back to making it right.
> 
> A picture of the cord cap and receptacle would help.


I’ve seen that where the customer was complaining about shocks and a new vacuum system not working properly in a wood working shop. The vacuum plug matched an existing receptacle so they just plugged it in. Turned out that the receptacle was not correct and connected wrong. The vacuum was 208v but it was only getting 120v, the other phase was connected to the ground prong livening up the case of the vacuum.


----------



## SutherLAN (Mar 28, 2017)

eddy current said:


> I’m curious, what configuration was the receptacle, and what was the plug?
> 
> It would have to be a twist lock receptacle because you can’t get a straight blade one above 347 volts. And even then, it would take more than just a loose receptacle to get the wrong one to just “force in”.



L15-20R is the plug end, 

and the 600V outlet was L17-30R


----------



## SutherLAN (Mar 28, 2017)

eddy current said:


> I’m curious, what configuration was the receptacle, and what was the plug?
> 
> It would have to be a twist lock receptacle because you can’t get a straight blade one above 347 volts. And even then, it would take more than just a loose receptacle to get the wrong one to just “force in”.




L15-20R is the plug end, 

and the 600V outlet was L17-30R


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

SutherLAN said:


> L15-20R is the plug end,
> 
> and the 600V outlet was L17-30R


They're close, but it still would be a fight to get them in. With forcing it, I can see how it might get close enough to let the smoke out..


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

eddy current said:


> I’m curious, what configuration was the receptacle, and what was the plug?
> 
> It would have to be a twist lock receptacle because you can’t get a straight blade one above 347 volts. And even then, it would take more than just a loose receptacle to get the wrong one to just “force in”.


Arktite pin and sleeve (APJ) are rated up to 600 volt.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> It simply marvels me sometimes at the ones that luck out completely unscathed.


Darwin missed him this time. Maybe not next time. Some people's problems are a self fulfilling prophecy.


----------

